# Steps for immigration process after assessment ?



## amajidpasha (Apr 23, 2014)

Hi All !
I am applying as Systems Administrator (IT), under 190 (State Nominated) & my assessment is completed & i have just received the assessment result from Australian Computer Society.
After completing my skill assessment process myself, I have few questions in my mind.

Question 1: The steps after assessment are easy or typical ? Whether I can do it easily or do I have to hire a consultant ?
Question 2: What are the steps after assessment ?

Thanks in advance.

Abdul Majid


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi Abdul, 

if your case is not "complicated" (= your or one of your dependents have a criminal conviction or a disabling health condition) you can definitely do it yourself . If you don't have an IELTS (or equivalent) test result yet, that would be the next step on my list. Once you have both IELTS and a positive skills assessment you can submit an _expression of interest (EOI_) in SkillSelect. You won't need to upload anything at this stage, just submit your details and ACS/IELTS results. 

In the meantime, you should research which states sponsor System Administrators and study their requirements. For example, some states require a higher IELTS score, a minimum of <X> years of work experience, a job offer or higher financial funds. If you have your heart set on a particular city or state, you have to prepare well. For instance, NSW only has four intakes this year during which it accepts applications. You may also have to write a commitment letter, demonstrating that you have done your research about the job market and economy of your target state. 

If you get an invite, the visa application itself is not complicated. You upload the same documents that you already submitted to ACS, plus a few more (proof of salary, relationship evidence if you want to bring your partner, police clearance certificates, skills assessment and IELTS results, form 80). You probably have most of it already and the rest can be obtained during the wait for a case officer (2-3 months). 

Good luck!
Monika


----------



## Sam2304 (Nov 1, 2013)

You will get everything on this forum and no need of a consultant unless as said your case is complicated. We had hired consultants and ended up doing all the followups on our own. 

As your next step, get your IELTS done and file your EOI. EOI process works on points so you can do some search around here regarding the process or revert back and someone/me will help you


----------



## sashflashysash (Jun 2, 2014)

*ACS process*

Dear Moderators/Folks-

I am from India and am carrying out the immigration process(PR for Australia) on my own. I have applied for ACS on 11th July 2014. Assuming that my ACS results will be out by September 2nd Week, I have scheduled my IELTS for 6th September 2014.
I have a few questions.

a) Can I get the PCC done in advance? I read in the forum that the validity is for 1 year. Is it correct? Is it good to get the PCC in advance?

b) I know in general that the process is as follows : ACS --> IELTS --> EOI --> Invitation --> VISA lodge -->PCC--> CO-->GRANT.
Is the process straightforward? Will I be directed by email during each phase on what the next step would be?

c) I am having 9 years 5 months of experience, taking aside 2 years. I believe I should qualify for 7.5 years category along with my age which is 31 years. I went through a consultant just to check my code and eligibility by resume scanning. 
It is 262113– Systems Administrator. Can you please let me know how to get a state sponsored VISA in detail? I know that our SOL is under 190. But, I am not sure when the state sponsorship clause comes into picture, interms of PR application.

d) I am applying just for myself at the moment. How difficult is it to get spouse and kids VISA once I have settled down there?

Thank you
SS


----------



## sashflashysash (Jun 2, 2014)

Thank you RT! That surely helped me a lot. 

I looked at the current SOL/CSOL for each of the states and there's hardly a few sponsoring

For example: Canberra is still using a Feb14 list and it says the code is in Closed state. It appears the revision will be done in August. 

My questions are:

a) During EOI and state sponsorship, can we apply for more than one state OR do we need to be specific to apply to a state that is currently sponsoriing?
b) Once I get the PR under state nomination but if I cannot get a job, is it possible to use the same VISA to apply internally within my current company to apply wherever there are suitable openings? I would think that it may not be possible to do so. Am I correct?
c) Now, the job code 262113 is not specific to a job but rather R&R. How does the state determine whom to invite based on the openings in their state? Say, there might be vacancy for a Windows Admin, but I may be a DB admin falling under the same related occcupancy list.

Looking forward for your valuable feedback.

Thank you
SS


----------



## sashflashysash (Jun 2, 2014)

RT-Thanks again from a bit confused dude  !

Yes, the confusion is still there to say a bit because I am applying on my own and not going through a consultant. 

Again, I have a few questions and it may not be the last, but looking forward for your continued support to help me!

Say, I get my ACS+IELTS done and there is no state currently sponsoring. In that case, I wont be able to raise an EOI until there are sponsorship from one of the states? Is it?

And, when I got my resume evaluated, I got 65 points assuming 10 points in IELTS and with state sponsorship(5 points), it went to 70 points. If there is no sponsorship, can I still go ahead with EOI without sponsorship? [I am believing this is not possible at all because the clause of 190 is that state has to sponsor ] . Please confirm.

Also, say, if there is no sponsorship from NSW at that time of filing EOI whereas ACT has but that changed after I file the EOI with ACT as state sponsor. 
Now, say NSW has sponsorship as well, can I apply again to NSW as well as ACT?

Thank you for your reply.
The answers to these questions will clear the air for me.


----------



## sashflashysash (Jun 2, 2014)

Thank you RT! Appreciate your help


----------

